# LSS im Schaltschrank erlaubt oder nur im separaten Sicherungskasten beim Eigenheim?



## poppycock (19 Juli 2011)

Hallo,

eventuell steht demnächst ein Hauskauf an.
Da ich die Elektrik sowieso komplett erneuern und ein "intelligentes" Haus aufbauen möchte, habe ich eine Frage dazu:
Ist es erlaubt alle Leitungsschutzschalter mit in den Schaltschrank bei der SPS und diverser anderer Elektronik zu setzen oder ist zwingend ein separater Sicherungskasten vorgeschrieben?
Gibt es da irgendwelche Normen oder Vorschriften?
Oder gar Erfahrungen?

Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe in der Ausbildung gelernt, dass die Elektrik bis zum Sicherungskasten (Hauseinspeisung) von einem Elektromeister eingezogen und abgenommen werden muss.
Alles, was dahinter abgeht, kann eine Elektrofachkraft durchführen.

Für Hinweise und Korrekturen bedanke ich mich schonmal,
poppycock


----------



## Homer79 (19 Juli 2011)

> Ist es erlaubt alle Leitungsschutzschalter mit in den Schaltschrank bei der SPS und diverser anderer Elektronik zu setzen oder ist zwingend ein separater Sicherungskasten vorgeschrieben?


 
...ich wüsste nicht, warum nicht alles mit der SPS in den Schaltschrank bauen sollte...ob es immer sinnvoll ist...wäre die andere Frage



> Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe in der Ausbildung gelernt, dass die Elektrik bis zum Sicherungskasten (Hauseinspeisung) von einem Elektromeister eingezogen und abgenommen werden muss.
> Alles, was dahinter abgeht, kann eine Elektrofachkraft durchführen.


 
...das stimmt so nicht...auch ausführende Arbeiten hinter dem Zähler bedürfen der Eintragung in das Installationsverzeichnis...d.h. du oder Dein Chef müsste im Installationsverzeichnis eingetragen sein um in der eigenen Anlage rummurksen zu dürfen...

...aber wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter...wird sicherlich keinen Interessieren, ob Du es selber machst oder nicht...


----------



## poppycock (19 Juli 2011)

*Eigenheim, nicht Industrie!*

Hallo Homer79!



Homer79 schrieb:


> ...das stimmt so nicht...auch ausführende Arbeiten hinter dem Zähler bedürfen der Eintragung in das Installationsverzeichnis...d.h. du oder Dein Chef müsste im Installationsverzeichnis eingetragen sein um in der eigenen Anlage rummurksen zu dürfen...
> 
> ...aber wo kein Kläger da auch kein Richter...wird sicherlich keinen Interessieren, ob Du es selber machst oder nicht...


Spätestens im Fehlerfall dürfte es interessant für die Versicherung werden! :roll:
Ich bin mein eigener Chef im geplanten Eigenheim, aber dass die von mir neu verlegte Verkabelung nach der Fertigstellung auch von einem "Elektro-Meister" abgenommen werden muss, ist mir klar. Ich darf es nicht selber abnehmen, da ich dazu nicht befugt bin.

Ich bin in Sachen Hauselektrik-Vorschriften als Industrieelektroniker leider nicht so bewandert, daher möchte ich vorher schon auf Nummer sicher gehen!

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Homer79 (19 Juli 2011)

...das stimmt schon, is auf jeden Fall besser, ein unterschriebens Prüfprotokoll in der Hand zu haben...


----------



## -V- (19 Juli 2011)

Nach meinem Kenntnisstand wird heute bei Elektroinstalation, auf jeder Etage ein UV instaliert. Man will ja nicht alle Leitungen vom Keller bis ins erste OG legen.

Da ja mittlerweise für die Gebäudeautomation auch Steuerungen gibt, die in Unterverteilungen passen würde ich auf jeder Etage eine SPS einbauen und via Bus komunizieren lassen.


----------



## element. (20 Juli 2011)

poppycock schrieb:


> Hallo,
> Ich weiß nicht, ob es noch aktuell ist, aber ich habe in der Ausbildung gelernt, dass die Elektrik bis zum Sicherungskasten (Hauseinspeisung) von einem Elektromeister eingezogen und abgenommen werden muss.
> Alles, was dahinter abgeht, kann eine Elektrofachkraft durchführen.


Das gilt für den Zähler. Ab den Zählerabgangssicherungen kannst du "machen was du willst". Die Leitung zur UV (In diesem Fall halt dein Schrank mit SPS) muss aber für 63A ausgelegt werden, je nach Verlegeart und Länge ist das wohl 5x16, selten geht auch 5x10. Wenn Du noch in einem Gebiet mit TT-Netz wohnst, muss der PE separat zur UV verlegt werden, das heißt NYM-O 4x? also ohne grüngelb, und der grüngelbe separat in einer einadrigen NYM.


----------



## poppycock (20 Juli 2011)

Vielen Dank für die Antworten!


----------



## Homer79 (20 Juli 2011)

> Das gilt für den Zähler. Ab den Zählerabgangssicherungen kannst du "machen was du willst".


 
Mh...manchmal frag ich mich, wo manche ihr Wissen hernehmen...und dann dies noch breittragen...

in der NAV steht folgendes...


> Die Arbeiten dürfen außer durch den
> Netzbetreiber nur durch ein in ein Installateurverzeichnis eines Netzbetreibers​eingetragenes Installationsunternehmen durchgeführt werden...


 



> Die Leitung zur UV (In diesem Fall halt dein Schrank mit SPS) muss aber für 63A ausgelegt werden, je nach Verlegeart und Länge ist das wohl 5x16, selten geht auch 5x10.


 
...und wo steht das bitte? Du solltest Wohnungsunterverteilungen nicht mit UV in einem Mehrfamilienhaus verwechseln...
Der Zählerplatz wird sicherlich vom Hausanschlusskasten für die 63A ausgelegt werden...aber vom Zählerplatz zur Verteilung im eigenen Haus 63A ein muss, is doch absoluter Blödsinn!!!!


----------



## poppycock (20 Juli 2011)

Hallo Homer79,

danke für deinen Beitrag!
Ich blicke durch den NAV- und Gesetzes-Wald noch nicht ganz durch, sorry...

Also, den Hausanschluss bis zum Zähler darf ich nicht anrühren, dazu muss eine Elektrofirma, die im Installateurverzeichnis des Netzbetreibers steht, angefordert werden. Richtig?

So, und wie geht es ab den Sicherungen des Zählers weiter?
Darf ich aus Sicht des Gesetzes als ausgebildeter Industrie-Elektroniker von da ab die Leitungen in meinen Schaltschrank bis zu den einzelnen LSS selber ziehen oder muss das auch noch eine Firma machen, die im Installateurverzeichnis steht?

Wo ist denn die Grenze, ab der ich als Elektroniker selber Hand anlegen darf?
Ich behaupte mal: Jeder, der sich mit der Elektrik auskennt (oder auch nicht) und ein Eigenheim (oder etwas ähnliches) besitzt, hat bereits zumindest ein Kabel für eine neue Deckenlampe ohne einen Fachbetrieb gezogen. Sei es ab einer Unterputzdose oder ab dem Sicherungskasten.
Da gibt es doch auch keine Schwierigkeiten mit dem Gesetz bzw. der Versicherung, oder doch?

Im Prinzip geht es mir jetzt darum, ab welcher Stelle ein Hausbesitzer (mit elektrotechnischer Ausbildung) gesetzlich selber in die Elektrik eingreifen darf.
Dass danach noch alles vom E-Meisterbetrieb abgenommen wird, ist klar!

Zu meiner Ausgangsfrage:
Es ist wohl egal, ob die LSS im Sicherungskasten oder im Schaltschrank sitzen?!
Vielleicht ist es aber sinnvoller, wenn man gleich einen Sicherungsschrank für den Zähler und alle LSS kauft.
Günstiger zu bekommen wäre aber ein großer Schaltschrank.

Gruß,
poppycock


----------



## Commander_Titte (20 Juli 2011)

Bei mir zu Hause hab ich es so gemacht:

In der Hausanschlussniesche habe ich meinen Zählerschrank, von dort aus geht eine Zuleitung mit Vorschicherung zu meinen Schaltschrank der auf der Garage steht. Dort ist die ganze Energieverteilung und SPS installiert. Alle Leitungen gehen dann dort in den Schaltschrank. 
Jetzt aber im nachhinein würde ich es nicht noch einmal so machen. Ich ärgere mich jetzt, dass ich keine Unterverteilungen gesetzt hab. 

Also auf jedenfall drüber nachdenken alles zentral zu machen.

MFG Christoph


----------



## Homer79 (21 Juli 2011)

> Also, den Hausanschluss bis zum Zähler darf ich nicht anrühren,



...selbst das könntest du, wenn dir einer die aan ausfüllt.



> Darf ich aus Sicht des Gesetzes als ausgebildeter Industrie-Elektroniker  von da ab die Leitungen in meinen Schaltschrank bis zu den einzelnen  LSS selber ziehen oder muss das auch noch eine Firma machen, die im  Installateurverzeichnis steht?



...im grunde genommen nicht. aber wie ich sagte, wo kein kläger, da kein richter. selbst ein meister dürfte nichts machen, wenn er nicht eingetragen ist, zumindestens dem wortlaut der nav nach. aber wen interessiert das am ende...und wenn du deine elektrik ordnungsgemäss ausführst, was soll da passieren?....solange nichts grob fahrlässig gemacht wurden ist, wirst auch nie probleme bekommen. am besten ist ebend, wenn dir zum schluss einer dein prüfprotokoll unterschreibt, der rest spielt keine rolle...



> Es ist wohl egal, ob die LSS im Sicherungskasten oder im Schaltschrank sitzen



die lss sollten schon dort sitzen was sie absichern sollen...und ab du nu einen schaltschrank für alles hast oder noch uv, das kann man nur je nach anlage beurteilen...und nicht im allg.. wenn der zählerplatz zentral sitzt, würd ich alles dort hin laufen lassen, wenn nicht würd ich mit uv arbeiten, es sei den geld für kabel spielt keine rolle...


----------



## element. (21 Juli 2011)

Homer79 schrieb:


> ...selbst das könntest du, wenn dir einer die aan ausfüllt.
> 
> 
> ...im grunde genommen nicht. aber wie ich sagte, wo kein kläger, da kein richter. selbst ein meister dürfte nichts machen, wenn er nicht eingetragen ist, zumindestens dem wortlaut der nav nach. aber wen interessiert das am ende...und wenn du deine elektrik ordnungsgemäss ausführst, was soll da passieren?....solange nichts grob fahrlässig gemacht wurden ist, wirst auch nie probleme bekommen. am besten ist ebend, wenn dir zum schluss einer dein prüfprotokoll unterschreibt, der rest spielt keine rolle...


 
Was ist die AAN?

Dass die Installationsprüfung nach 0100 gemacht wird, habe ich vorausgesetzt. Wenn die ordentlich gemacht wird, dazu gehört auch Beurteilung der Eignung der eingesetzten Betriebsmittel, Sichtprüfungen usw usw, ist es meiner Meinung nach egal, wer das gebaut hat. Wenn der Installateurbetrieb im Verzeichnis steht und mir einen Lehrling im 2. Lehrjahr schickt der vielleicht besser Bäcker geworden wäre, bringt mir das auch nichts. Wenn man vom Fach ist und sich auch kümmert, wird es mindestens genauso gut wie vom eingetragenen Betrieb.


----------



## MSB (21 Juli 2011)

element. schrieb:


> Was ist die AAN?


Ich bin mir zwar grad nicht sicher, ob die Abkürzung korrekt ist, aber es war 100 Pro das gemeint:
http://www.eon-edis.com/media/Anmeldung_Netzanschluss.pdf

Zum Thema Prüfprotokoll:
Dieses stellt in erster Linie einen Selbstschutz des Installateurunternehmens dar,
im Endeffekt interessieren tut das im privaten Bereich praktisch niemanden.
Es gab mal vor längerem eine Marketing Aktion der Innung für den E-Check.
Die Überprüfung wäre kostenlos gewesen, lediglich etwaige Fehler hätten dann was gekostet.
Die Resonanz war faktisch null.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Homer79 (21 Juli 2011)

> Wenn der Installateurbetrieb im Verzeichnis steht und mir einen Lehrling  im 2. Lehrjahr schickt der vielleicht besser Bäcker geworden wäre,  bringt mir das auch nichts. Wenn man vom Fach ist und sich auch kümmert,  wird es mindestens genauso gut wie vom eingetragenen Betrieb.



...das stimmt....

...jipp das meinte ich mit aan, aber um die abgeben zu dürfen bedarf es einer eintragung.selbst ich habe das problem, ich bin zwar im installateurverzeichnis eingetragen, aber als hilfsbetrieb und kann meinen neuen hausanschluss nicht selber beantragen....total sinnlos...
da frag ich mich für was ich die meisterschule gemacht habe



> Dieses stellt in erster Linie einen Selbstschutz des Installateurunternehmens dar,
> im Endeffekt interessieren tut das im privaten Bereich praktisch niemanden.



...jipp, wäre im extrem fall trotzdem hilfreich. im privaten bereich aber auch kein muss...zumindestens für den eigentümer...

da haben wir das thema ja jetzt durch.


----------



## knabi (25 Juli 2011)

In Berlin / Brandenburg gibt es bei einigen EVUs die Möglichkeit, für den EIGENEN Bedarf (sprich: den Bau des eigenen Hauses) den Hausanschluß und alle damit zusammenhängenden Formalitäten selbst zu erledigen. Das EVU bringt das Kabel, den Hausanschluß und setzt später den Zähler. Vorraussetzung ist eine abgeschlossene Berufsausbildung als Elektriker / Energieelektroniker / Elektroinstallateur. Kleinere Stadtwerke sind da oft noch kooperativer, ich hatte z.B. für meine Eltern bei den Stadtwerken angerufen, weil ich die alte Zählertafel gegen einen vernünftigen Zählerschrank austauschen wollte (Einfamilienhaus), Originalton des Sachbearbeiters: "...machen Sie das einfach fertig, Plomben können Sie lösen, wenn Sie fertig sind, rufen Sie mich noch mal an, ich schicke dann jemanden zum Verplomben vorbei...". So war's dann auch.
Im übrigen kann jeder, der einfach nur ein Abnahmeprotokoll haben will, einen entsprechenden "Bausatz" z.B. bei BAUHAUS oder CONRAD kaufen - da bekommt man für ca. 1.500 Euronen ein Elektropaket mit Zählerschrank, Leitungen und anderem Krempel INKLUSIVE Antrag und Abnahme durch einen eingetragenen Meisterbetrieb....

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Kira2000 (25 Juli 2011)

Hier gilt nur die Vorgabe des EVUs.

Alles andere mit anderen Versorgern ist NICHT relevant.
In der Regel sind pro Zählerplatz ein separater LSS VOR dem Zähler einzusetzen.

Wie gesagt, EVU hat die Antwort.

Im Versicherungsfall könnte es sonst ein böses Erwachen geben!!


----------



## knabi (25 Juli 2011)

LSS (=Leitungsschutzschalter) werden grundsätzlich nur NACH dem Zähler eingebaut. 
Vor den Zähler kommt entweder eine NH-Sicherung (früher auch DIAZED) oder (heutiger Standard) ein SLS (=Selektiver Hauptleitungsschutzschalter). 

Gruß

Holger


----------



## Homer79 (26 Juli 2011)

> In Berlin / Brandenburg gibt es bei einigen EVUs die Möglichkeit, für den EIGENEN Bedarf (sprich: den Bau des eigenen Hauses) den Hausanschluß und alle damit zusammenhängenden Formalitäten selbst zu erledigen.


 
...das wär ein feiner Zug, muss ich direkt mal bei uns nachfragen...


----------

